# Veruca Salt



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I recently stumbled across this band a few weeks ago with their latest release, "Ghost Notes". It will be released on 180gm vinyl and I have one on reserve. The band also re-released their first album "American Thighs" on vinyl last month and I want to know if anyone here purchased it. If so, did it come with an mp3 download coupon?


----------

